# Ausable Hex Hatch



## Man Will Fish (Jul 18, 2012)

I'm heading up to camp on the Ausable right smack in the middle of the hex fly hatch. We are camping on the far eastern part of the river where all the ponds and dams are. I was wondering if the river trout fishing is solid over there or if I should just work the ponds for other species. Also what people will be using to yield the best fish. Any wisdom would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## jaytothekizzay (Apr 1, 2002)

How do u know when the middle of the Hex hatch is gonna be?

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Man Will Fish (Jul 18, 2012)

Reading and studying mostly. It could be a bit sooner or later than my trip but it should be right around that time.


----------



## DLHirst (Mar 14, 2009)

Damn I thought you held a secret the rest of us don't know. Big hex nymphs, big hex emergers, then big hex spinners - depending on where you sit in that hatch. Closer to the lake probably means an earlier date...


----------



## Man Will Fish (Jul 18, 2012)

Nope, no magic hatching calendar over here though that would be awesome. How do you work each of those baits?


----------



## Bull Market (Mar 12, 2005)

Mostly you try to get below a feeding fish, and somewhat to the side. Cast to a spot above and let it drift into his feeding lane. When the fly is 5 or more feet beyond the feeding fish, it's ok to carefully "pick up" and cast again. As was said, big hex duns, spinners and emergers. If you are new to fishing spinner falls, check out this article and video http://wolverineflyfishingjournal.com/content/spinner-magic


----------



## Man Will Fish (Jul 18, 2012)

Thanks alot. I appreciate it.


----------



## Davey Boy (Jan 5, 2011)

Thats some big water over there,hope you have a boat.


----------

